# For Sale: 3Bay Riverboat Works Frame



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

3 Bay single rail frame. Built by the OG's before they went solo. Break down'adjustable speed rail frame. Footbar included. $350 OBO. 64x68 Made for a 14ft. Frame is in Salida CO


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

what's the width/length of this frame?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

climbdenali said:


> what's the width/length of this frame?


64x68


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

psu96 said:


> 64x68
> Bump....grrrreat for a 13-14ft raft


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you sure that frame is only 48" wide? You may want to double check that measurement. That is very narrow. Our frames for mini-max and storms are 50" wide. Most 13' and 14' boats require a frame 60"-66" wide.


----------



## Erwin (Mar 31, 2015)

I'd like this frame - I'm in Gunnison but my sister lives in Salida and can pick it up. 303-five13-73one1


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

Ugh. Yes. 64” wide.


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

psu96 said:


> Ugh. Yes. 64” wide.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## kewilliam1 (Mar 7, 2017)

What kind of oars are they? How much?


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

frame still available have 8.5 Carlisle oars, prefer to sell as a package.


----------

